# Teacup pigs



## Penny's momma (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey hedgie friends! My husband and I are moving out of an apartment, and into a house! Ryan wants a dog, but I'd rather get a teacup pig. Anyone know about them, how easy/difficult they are to care for, any good breeders? I know they're ADORABLE!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Honestly, I'd go with a dog. I haven't heard much good about "teacup" pigs. And I put that in quotes because "teacup" is code for "they have lots of health issues due to their forced small size". It's the same thing with teacup dogs. It's just a marketing gimmick because recently everyone goes nuts over extra-tiny animals. They're not meant to be that small - it's usually due to poor breeding and they end up having numerous health issues. I asked an animal chat I'm part of & one girl linked this - http://farm-animals.knoji.com/the-truth-about-teacup-pigs/

Plus there's the potential situation where you're given what's supposedly a teacup pig, and it just keeps growing...then you have a full-grown pig on your hands. :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

There is no such thing as a 'teacup pig'. They will always grow bigger. And some of them significantly bigger. People feed them absolute crap diets (basically starving them) to keep them as small as possible when they're adults. They are not meant to be that small, they're forced that way (if they're not born stunted that is). 
Pigs are social animals and it's better to keep two of them, and imo they aren't suitable for inside.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I agree with the above. A neighbor of mine at school got what she was told was a "teacup" pig ... about a year later, she had a 150+ lb pig, and he's still growing! Thankfully she lives on a farm so she kept him, but unfortunately a lot of owners are misinformed about their "teacup" pets when they get them. As with a hedgehog, all pets do require a ton of research, so I would definitely look up any information you can. Personally I would stick with a dog though, they are great pets


----------



## rerun (Jul 25, 2014)

They are correct. The only way to keep them "tea cup" or "micro" is to starve them. My husbands boss bought a micro pig, it was suppost to stay around 20lbs. She is huge! lol same size as a regular pig. I would get a dog also lol


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Get both! I want a pig eventually. Not a tea cup, just a potbelly pig. He will have access to both the indoors and outdoors. My friends have one and he is like the house dog. I do agree with the above. They are social creatures but so are dogs. Make sure before getting either animal that you do a ton of research. Certain dogs have really high maintenance needs. I have two huskies and they are a handful. And here's my little shout out. Try to adopt if you can. Even if you want a puppy, shelters get puppies in all the time. They might be mixed but mixed dogs tend to be healthier and live longer. :grin:


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

DesireeM81 said:


> Get both! I want a pig eventually. Not a tea cup, just a potbelly pig. He will have access to both the indoors and outdoors. My friends have one and he is like the house dog. I do agree with the above. They are social creatures but so are dogs. Make sure before getting either animal that you do a ton of research. Certain dogs have really high maintenance needs. I have two huskies and they are a handful. And here's my little shout out. Try to adopt if you can. Even if you want a puppy, shelters get puppies in all the time. They might be mixed but mixed dogs tend to be healthier and live longer. :grin:


YES!! THANK YOU!! Please, please, pleeeeeease do your research on dog breeds before getting it. Just like Desiree said, different breeds have different maintenance requirements. I used to work at a boarding/grooming facility, and it really surprised me about how people got very high maintenance breeds (grooming wise too), and then complained about how much work their dog was.

And yes, please, adopt if you can. If not from a shelter, then from a rescue. I rescued my Shepherd and he's an amazing dog. Oh, Happy National Dog day btw


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

My brother would go for a pig, i would go for a dog. Although there is not a true teacup pig there are different pig breeds and some stay smaller than others without being starved. Same with dogs though there are some breeds of dog that get really big and others that stay small. I think you should get which ever one you "think" fits your household the best. But defiantly learn alot about the breed of dog you want and the pigs care and make sure you could care for the one that fits you best.


----------

